# Remboursement CMG



## stephy2 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir combien de temps sont remboursés les parents après la déclaration faite ?
Car avec la maman qui attendait "le saint esprit" pour valider sa déclaration. Du coup, envoyé un message vendredi et la fait en suivant! Aujourd'hui, j'envoie un message en lui demandant si elle avait fait le virement de mon salaire car à ce jour rien sur mon compte! Et me répond qu'elle attend la cmg et comme elle l'a fait vendredi et que les banques sont fermés le lundi. Vais lui dire ce soir que sur le contrat, c'est jusqu'au 5 maximum. Et que si elle n'avait pas attendu le "saint esprit" (car donné tout le 26) pour qu'elle fasse la déclaration au plus tôt. Mais non c'est plus simple d'attendre mon message! 
Que les parents attendent le remboursement, ce n'est pas gênant si je suis payée dans les temps! Je suis gentille mais il y a des limites!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour le paiement du salaire et le versement du Cmg ne sont pas liés. 

Ce n'est pas un remboursement d'ailleurs mais une prestation. 
L'employeur doit vous verser vptre salaire à la date indiquée au contrat, et non pas après le versement de la prestation.


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Octobre 2022)

D'autant plus qu'il peut faire sa déclaration Pajemploi dès le 25 du mois. 
Si il la fait tôt, il aura touché la CMG avant même de vous rémunérer. 
Alors, aucune excuse.
De toute façon, votre employeur doit vous rémunérer à la date prévue au contrat point barre.


----------



## Titine15 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Le parent doit payer à la date prévue au contrat. Nous ne sommes pas un organisme de crédit, cmg ou pas ce n'est pas notre problème 
Bon courage


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Et oui là il fallait répondre gentiement mais surement: "j'entends bien que pour vous c'est plus confortable ainsi mais souvenez vous que mon salaire *doit* être versé à la même date chaque mois et avant telle date (si elle est indiquée dans le contrat) mais je n'ai pas à attendre cette CMG pour payer mes factures, donc merci de résoudre ça très vite". Si elle veut du confort, elle fait la déclaration correctement en avance, ça la regarde.
A ta place je ne rentrerais surtout pas dans le débat de savoir combien de temps pour avoir le virement CMG de son côté car ça n'a pas à rentrer en ligne de compte.

Raconter, mine de rien, l'histoire vraie de 1000 et un Parents il y a 20 ans qui faisaient l'avance de tous les frais durant plusieurs mois puisqu'alors nous faisions comme un employeur une déclaration TRIMESTRIELLE (oui oui!) APRES versements des salaires. Cette déclaration était envoyée par lettre papier (enveloppe, timbre...), puis le temps de traiter l'info, environ un mois plus tard nous recevions dans notre boite aux lettres un chèque de la CMG pour ces 3 mois là d'un coup... Et AUCUNE AM n'attendait 3 ou 4 mois pour percevoir son salaire... J'dis ça, j'dis rien! Le fabuleux confort de percevoir sa CMG mensuellement avec seulement quelques jours d'attente et par virement n'est apparu qu'avec le service PAJEmploi par Internet (au début c'était aussi par courrier...)
Quand tu raconte ça, le message est très claire: inutile de venir pleurer sur mon épaule pour jouer la montre avec mon salaire.
Cela permet aussi de bien faire comprendre que si pour une raison ou une autre le PE n'a pas de CMG ou en a moins, ça ne sera pas non plus une raison pour discuter de mon salaire.


----------



## stephy2 (4 Octobre 2022)

Merci Grisleda. J'aurai dû te lire avant qu'elle soit là! Tant pis!
Elle m'a dit que le remboursement était en cours mais toujours rien. Ne sachant pas être "indirecte", lui ai dit de faire mon virement soit ce soir ou demain qui est le dernier délai! Et le temps que le virement se fasse elle aura la cmg. Mais moi je n'attends pas. C'est pour ceci que je vous donne le détail tôt mais je veux être payer dans les temps!
Si demain je ne vois rien, jeudi je lui raconte ton histoire mais je sais pas si j'aurai le temps de la finir...


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Octobre 2022)

Stephy2 point besoin de longs discours. Le contrat, rien que le contrat ! Elle n'a qu'à faire sa déclaration dès le 25 du mois. Après, ça la regarde mais pas vous ! Plus vous serez ferme, mieux ce sera pour la suite de l'accueil. J'espère qu'elle ne vous mène pas en bateau mais ... !


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Octobre 2022)

Pas de sous pas d'accueil !


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Stephy tu as très bien fait de lui redire fermement qu'elle devait te payer sans attendre. C'est le 1er point et le plus important.

Ce que je raconte d'il y a 20 ans c'est plutôt dès le début du contrat, avant même que le problème puisse se produire.


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Pas de sous pas d'accueil !


idem


----------



## pommedamour26 (4 Octobre 2022)

La CMG en général est versée 48h voir 72h après la saisie du salaire ce pourquoi je demande aux parents de bien faire leur déclaration pajemploi à partir du 25 comme ça le 30 auront déjà eu leur CMG pas d’excuse pour me verser mon salaire dans les temps c’est a dire le 30 ou le 31 comme indiqué sur le contrat 
Surtout que maintenant si c’est fait rapidement la CMG arrive rapidement


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Stephy2

Tu as eu RAISON. déclaration le 25, juste pour info CMG 3 jours après. Donc qu’elle le fasse dès le 25.

Ton salaire fin de mois, NON NÉGOCIABLE. Tu es comme elle tu as des factures prélevées le 1er.

OUI OUI le 1er comme tout le monde. Point final.

Virement *INSTANTANÉ* dans les *3* *secondes* ...*1*, *2*, *3* *GAGNÉ* sur le compte et *confirmé* *par* *sms* par la banque. Toutes les banques le font et GRATOS celles en ligne. En ce moment il y a 100€ pour le parrainage pour toi et 150€ pour elle ... la Number One en ligne ...

Et en janvier 2023 le crédit d’impôt sera chaque mois sur son compte et SI CE Comité d’Entreprise 100€ ou + CESU sur TON comptev


----------



## stephy2 (4 Octobre 2022)

Griselda, tout ça a déjà été dit quand on a fait le contrat fin août comme pour les retards du soir! Dois partir à 17h mais arrive à 17h05/10 voir +!!
Lui ai dit qu'à partir de mois prochain (car encore gentille) se sera 1.20 euros le quart d'heure dépassé!
Et oui si pas payée, je ne vais pas continuer l'accueil je suis d'accord avec vous. Elle verra que je ne plaisante pas!


----------



## stephy2 (4 Octobre 2022)

Merci pommedamour et chantou pour l'info (soit 2 ou 3 jours après)! Et oui dorénavant je donnerai tout le 25 du mois! Comme j'ai fait là d'ailleurs mais bon...


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Octobre 2022)

Stephy2 et même si ce n'était pas le cas (CMG débloquée dans les 3 jours après la déclaration), ce n'est pas votre problème ! A votre employeur d'assumer. Le contrat rien que le contrat.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

J’ai eu en février un employeur qui était partie 15 jours à Nice et sports d’hiver.

Le 1er PAS de salaire. J’ai envoyé un sms et elle me sort « X est sur les pistes je lui en parle ce soir »

A 20h je la relance et ça ne lui a pas bcp plu et me répond qu’elle est en vacances.

Oh la la … attends tu te permets de me dire que t’es en vacances dans ma tête que je me dis

Je dégaine aussitôt par sms en gros

« Sur le contrat il est bien indiqué le dernier jour du mois et un virement instantané se fait en 3 secondes. Le mois prochain un chèque sera demandé à défaut de virement qui n’est pas honoré en son temps »

J’avais la RAGE. Tu touches pas à mon fric pdt que tu fais la « belle » car moche en réalité en vacances (celle qui a allaité pdt 2 ans et son mari en déplacement)

Dans les 3 minutes j’ai eu mon virement et quand elle est revenue elle a fait profil bas ! Et le mois suivant j’avais mon virement 3 jours avant le fin du mois.

Il faut bien montrer que notre paie c’est SACRÉ.

En + le 1er m’ois en sept 2021 elle m’avait demandé si elle pouvait payer + tard !

Pas du 4 fois sans frais je lui avais répondu

En 2 fois car vous avez eu la CMG et le reste la 5 j’ai des factures

Résultat elle m’a fait un VIRT le soir même. La HONTE 👎🏼

Et ça se paie femme de ménage etc


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Il ne faut avoir AUCUN SCRUPULE avec ce genre de parents. Eux n’en n’ont pas donc ne PAS se gêner.


----------



## stephy2 (4 Octobre 2022)

Merci à vous. Maintenant j'attends de voir...


----------



## nanny mcfee (5 Octobre 2022)

@stephy2  avez vous proposé pajemploie+ à cette maman?  comme ça elle aura plus à attendre la cmg


----------



## stephy2 (5 Octobre 2022)

Nanny non je lui ai pas proposé mais j'y pense! Mais si elle ne fais pas la déclaration dès le début çà n'ira pas car elle attend son salaire à la fin du mois car pas remboursés 100%! Mais au moins je serai payée.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Stephy2

Elle attend son salaire FIN de mois. Normal.

Simplement lui dire que tous les chèques sont le dernier jour, voir même AVANT et seront déposés soit le dernier jour ou le 1er du mois d'après ... ET UN SEUL DÉPLACEMENT À LA BANQUE je procédais avant ainsi lors des chèques et bien respecter ce qui a été dit.


----------

